# Delta drum sander opinions wanted



## khobson (Feb 13, 2015)

I have been watching for a drum sander and came across this Delta and wondered if anyone has any experience they might share before I decide if I want to make the 100 mile drive.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Did you find a used one on CL or something? If so what are you paying? 

I don't have any experience with that one but I wouldn't buy a new Delta no matter the price, and would probably pass on any used Delta except for one of their older 14" bandsaws made by Rockwell (in fact I am watching for one to come up). I *think* they have finally gotten their parts availability nightmare resolved but I don't trust them ever since *the Chinamen* bought the company 4 years ago and took an axe to it. They want to eliminate the older machine support so you have to buy their new junk. Screw them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## khobson (Feb 13, 2015)

It is on Craigslist....asking $500 but has been on there for a while and it does say make offers so I'm thinking maybe closer to 400.....Machine is five years old. I have been looking primarily for a used Jet or Performax machine and although I can find them all over the country at great prices I can't seem to come across one around Central Texas that fits the budget.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Kris IMO that is too much money for that sander I would urge you to pass. I could be wrong though because as I say I'm not familiar with it. I just know that I bought my 25" woodmaster with several dozen moulding knives many which are the most expensive WM offers, the sanding kit, the gang rip equipment, and an extra set of planer knives for $650. I was waiting and watching and it took about 6 months for it to come up but it was worth the wait. Heck the shelix cutter I bought for it from Bryd cost twice as much as what I paid for the whole shooting match. 

If you cannot wait until such a deal comes along I understand, but if you can, it's worth the wait. You should also ask guys who live closer to metro areas if they would be willing to go look at a machine and buy it if a deal comes up like that. You can watch those CL sites for them and when you see a deal like I got you could PP them the money for it. If I lived in DFW I'd do it for you but I'm too far away.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 13, 2015)

Kris leave it where it is, you don't want it. I don't have that one, but a older one I bought new. I think I payed like 1500 for it, and it's been a piece of junk from day one. If you can find a performax, I here there good for a open sander. Heck if you were up here, I'd most likely give you mine just to get it out of the shop. That's what I think of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## dycmark (Feb 13, 2015)

I recently purchase that one for $225. It was in great condition other than a misaligned bed, that is a pain to correct but can be corrected. I agree that $500 isn't worth it but I will say that mine performs quite well, I don't use it as much as many here do though so maybe I will change my mind. 

Regardless, I have A LOT less in mind and it was nearly mint. Offer him $100 bucks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2015)

200-250.00 tops is what I'd give for that machine and it'd have to come with some extras like sandpaper or some lumber. After my last Delta warranty runaround I'd hesitate to buy another piece of their equipment unless it was way old from back when they built them well or was way cheap. They are great machines until something breaks then it gets dicey to even get parts. Another machine to consider is one of the big Grizzly dual drum sanders. There are both 16 and 25 inch machines out there (I found mine on Craigslist), they aren't an open side machine but another thing to look at is whether or not you'll be likely to need anything wider than 16 or 25....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a performax 16/32 Works great. I have read that delta has an alignment problem. I would google reviews and see what you find.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2015)

Kris, I saw that one CL too and looked up the machine. I have a Performax 16/32 but was curious about the Delta. Almost everything I read about it wasn't good. A lot of people had problems with it. I paid $350 for my Performax with infeed/outfeed tables, a portable stand and a roll of paper. I'd say stay away. 

One other thing, the Delta doesn't have infeed/outfeed tables. IMO, that is a dealbreaker for any drum sander. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 13, 2015)

@Mike1950 , have you ever had any problems with your belt misaligning? The original one on mine tore and I bought a replacement from an aftermarket company and can't get it to track straight anymore. I'm wondering if I made a mistake by buying cheap and got a bad belt. Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tony said:


> @Mike1950 , have you ever had any problems with your belt misaligning? The original one on mine tore and I bought a replacement from an aftermarket company and can't get it to track straight anymore. I'm wondering if I made a mistake by buying cheap and got a bad belt. Tony



I had a little trouble after I first set it up but adjusted it and now I have had it 5 yrs and no problems.


----------



## pinky (Feb 14, 2015)

I have an older performax and it works great. If you can be patient, they show up on craigslist in the $300 - $500 range


----------



## khobson (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks guys....I did some additional digging around and although I don't totally rely on online reviews (seems primarily the bad experiences make they way into postings)....the sheer number of negatives was a pretty big red flag. Then i logged back on here and got confirmation. Guess it's back to playing the waiting game......at least I don't have any projects going right now that I truly need a drum sander for. @Kevin 's description of his woodmaster has definitely piqued my interest......looks like I have something else to research in the mean time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aurora North (Mar 30, 2015)

Those woodmaster drum sanders are pricey (looking at the 26"), but from the reviews it's the way to go in my head. Pay a bit more up front for solid, dependability, and quality and negate all the BS breakdowns from chinese made junk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

